# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Chelsea ra lệnh thiết quân luật

## 188bongda

HLV Frank Lampard thông báo Chelsea sẽ không tổ chức tiệc Giáng sinh như mọi năm do lo ngại Covid-19 lây lan.

"Trách nhiệm của các cầu thủ cần phải được thể hiện trong dịp Giáng sinh này", Frank Lampard nói với Sun hôm 10/12. "Họ là hình mẫu với thế giới bên ngoài, trong khi mạng xã hội có thể khiến họ gặp rắc rối mỗi ngày. Tôi đề cao tính chuyên nghiệp và yêu cầu họ làm điều đúng đắn. Giáng sinh là dịp ý nghĩa nhưng cũng là giai đoạn thi đấu dày đặc của Chelsea. Tôi không muốn bất kỳ ai vi phạm các quy định giãn cách".

Thông báo của Lampard được đưa ra chỉ một tuần sau khi học trò Ross Barkley, người đang được cho mượn tại Aston Villa, phá vỡ các quy định giãn cách xã hội để dự tiệc với Jack Grealish tại hộp đêm Mayfair, London. Trước đó, một cầu thủ khác của Chelsea là Tammy Abraham bị lộ đoạn video tổ chức tiệc sinh nhật cùng hậu vệ Ben Chillwell vào tháng 10.

*>> Tham gia soi kèo tại [replacer_a]*


"Các cầu thủ có thể ra ngoài một mình, thay vì đi theo nhóm", Lampard gợi ý cho các học trò. "Tôi sẽ có những điều chỉnh trong nội quy đội bóng để phù hợp với tình hình hiện tại. Về cơ bản, các cầu thủ phải sống khác công chúng. Họ cần tập trung vào các trận đấu và quên đi những cám dỗ xung quanh. Tôi sẽ có nhiều buổi nói chuyện với họ từ nay đến Giáng sinh. Mọi thứ rất khó khăn, bởi chúng tôi từng có nhiều buổi đi ăn tối với nhau trước khi Covid-19 bùng nổ".

Chelsea đang đạt phong độ cao kể từ cuối tháng 10, với chuỗi 10 trận bất bại - trong đó có tám chiến thắng. Họ cũng vào vòng 1/8 Champions League với vị trí nhất bảng, đồng thời vươn lên thứ ba ở Ngoại hạng Anh với chỉ hai điểm ít hơn đỉnh bảng của Tottenham. Ngày mai, thầy trò Lampard sẽ làm khách của Everton tại vòng 12 Ngoại hạng Anh. Đây là trận thứ năm trong 16 ngày của Chelsea.

"Khối lượng công việc hiện tại rất lớn", Lampard thừa nhận khó khăn về lịch thi đấu cuối năm. "Các trận đấu diễn ra liên tục trong mùa giải này và chúng tôi chưa có dịp nghỉ ngơi. Cứ ba ngày, các cầu thủ lại phải ra sân, ở cả cấp CLB lẫn đội tuyển. Việc tập luyện bị ảnh hưởng bởi tôi chỉ có thể cho họ tập hồi phục thể lực, thay vì tập luyện với cường độ thông thường".

Cũng như các đội khác ở Ngoại hạng Anh, Chelsea dự kiến sẽ đá tám trận trong tháng 12 và sau đó là bốn trận trong nửa đầu tháng 1/2021. Sau đó, Ngoại hạng Anh sẽ nghỉ năm mới từ 16 – 28/1.

*>> Chi tiết tại: [replacer_a]*

----------

